

Obama: Software Flaws Let Christmas Bomber Get Through - IgorPartola
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/01/obama-software-flaws-let-christmas-bomber-get-through/

======
dnsworks
Maybe we should figure out what it is that makes other human beings want to
kill planes full of Americans, and work on that problem, instead of investing
so much time, money, and ill-will on draconian and ineffective security
measures that only achieve a lowered sense of happiness in this world?

